# Las Vegas



## blueskys (Feb 1, 2012)

I see there are 3 HGVC resorts in Las Vegas... are they all nice, or is one of them better than the others? This would be for a family vacation.

Thanks!


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 1, 2012)

Flamingo location is the center of the strip and the most popular of the three, having the highest demand.   

In previous threads the HGVC (north) Strip & the HGVC Karen Ave. locations have received good reviews as being family friendly.  Karen is completely off the strip next to the previously named Las Vegas Hilton and can be a bit of an oasis from the sometimes grimy strip feel.   LVH is a monorail stop so you can get to the other hotels for sight seeing without staying in the midst of it all.

The "strip" location is a short walk from Circus Circus which has an indoor amusement park and circus acts running much of the day.  This HGVC location also has a higher end (ie: fancy) feel to it, but other than Circus Circus & Rivera, there's not much around there now with Saraha closed and two nearby construction project stalled in mid build.

Personally I'm a bit fond of Karen.


----------



## Purseval (Feb 1, 2012)

Actually there are now 4 tho I haven't checked to see if Planet Hollywood is accepting HGVC points yet.  If you want to be right in the middle of the strip then Flamingo is the best.  The other 2 are farther out but when we are talking "farther out" that's about 5 minutes.

Las Vegas claims to be a lot more family friendly now but when we walked up and down the strip, especially at night, we saw a lot of stuff I wouldn't want my children to see.  They may have thrown a few carnival rides into the mix but Disney it ain't.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 1, 2012)

We've stayed at two & visited them all. The best resort is the standalone on LV Blvd BUT it is in a badly depressed section of the strip now.  Too bad as the resort & units are excellent. 

The others are in or attached to hotels and use their facilities. We don't find them too attractive but they are as well done as most Hiltons and if you don't mind a hotel feel (some prefer it) they are fine choices. 

The newest - it may or may not show up yet - is the recently converted former Westgate/Planet Hollywood tower which is being converted to a Hilton. Location wise that is the best as it's in the heart of the active strip & attached to the PH casino/hotel & mall.  But it was a Westgate so it's gaudy, cheap looking and will need work to be Hilton quality.  

For location that's the choice. But any of them would suit you fine if the unit size is a fit for your needs.


----------



## linsj (Feb 1, 2012)

Booking for Planet Hollywood won't start until next year, although the person I talked with didn't know what part of the year.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 2, 2012)

UWSurfer said:


> Flamingo location is the center of the strip and the most popular of the three, having the highest demand.
> 
> In previous threads the HGVC (north) Strip & the HGVC Karen Ave. locations have received good reviews as being family friendly.  Karen is completely off the strip next to the previously named Las Vegas Hilton and can be a bit of an oasis from the sometimes grimy strip feel.   LVH is a monorail stop so you can get to the other hotels for sight seeing without staying in the midst of it all. Good tip, we used it when we stayed there
> 
> ...



When we stayed at the Karen/Paradise property they offered a free breakfast and in the evening they had free horderves & snacks, which I thought also included free beer and wine.  Been a couple of years so the memory is foggy.


----------



## blueskys (Feb 2, 2012)

I've never been to Las Vegas...what kind of stuff do you see on the street? my kids are teenagers, so not little anymore....still, don't want them to get freaked out by anything. In the evenings we would probably just go to a couple shows and then back to the resort. thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 2, 2012)

Probably nothing your teens haven't seen on MTV or 'biker or tattoo' magazines. There are 'card slappers' who attempt to hand out cards/coupons for strip clubs, etc. There are scantily clad people depicted on them. These people are not allowed to touch you, but they will get very close. They are pushy and there are lots of them around the crowded corners.

If you are staying at one of the Strip locations, there are pathways inside the casinos- or through the mall at Planet Hollywood. If you are driving, there is a street that parallels the Strip one block away on either side and the entrances to the free garages are back there too. It is not difficult to avoid the 'seedier' side of Las Vegas if you want to. 

Jim


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 2, 2012)

blueskys said:


> I see there are 3 HGVC resorts in Las Vegas... are they all nice, or is one of them better than the others? This would be for a family vacation.
> 
> Thanks!



All are nice. The LV Blv or Karen Ave locations would probably be better for family vacations IMHO. The pool deck is nicer at LV Blv than Karen IMHO. As mentioned, the econmic collapse did a number on the north end of the strip and it's become a little bleak, making the Karen Ave. location a little better looking around the resort. If things had panned out as planned, it would have been a great location. As it is Fountain Bleu stands vacant and the Sahara was shuttered. They imploded the Stardust, started a build and halted that build, so there's a shell of concrete standing where a big fancy resort/casino was suppose to be built. For that matter the 3rd and 4th towers of the LV Blv location will probably never be built either, which, to be honest, doesn't bother us in the least.


----------



## derb (Feb 3, 2012)

Parking'''Karen is the big winner there, easy and free parking right outside the front door.

Parking at the strip location is bad.  If you use the valet it takes
forever and costs about 15 bucks a day.  Even self parking costs about 7 dollars a day.

Parking at the flamingo is OK and you can self park at Osheas or
the flamingo hotel for free.


----------



## itradehilton (Feb 3, 2012)

We own at HGVC on the strip and will not return to our "Home Resort" until the surrounding area improves due to the half built resorts near-by it, IMHO  

We have stayed and will continue to stay at the HGVC Flamingo with our 2 teen sons. For us the resort is perfect. We can walk the Strip, eat out and see shows. Also head down to Games Works, near MGM, and get the all day game pass so our boys can get their fill of the arcade for a reasonable price. We use the bus to travel up and down the strip.


----------



## blueskys (Feb 4, 2012)

our kids really love a nice pool. Between Flamingo and Karen avenue, which pool would you say is better. Also, which is closer to shows - Flaming or Karen avenue. I'm deciding between these two now. Also, can anyone recommend some nice restaurants to eat at for a family? 

Is parking at the Flamingo free? 

thanks,


----------



## derb (Feb 4, 2012)

Parking is free at the flamingo at either O'Sheas or at the flamingo hotel garage.  Valet is about 8 a day.

At the HGVC flamingo you have 2 pools to choose.  One private and relaxed which is the hgvc pool and the louder more elaborate flamingo hotel pool.

At Karen, you have the relaxed private pool.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 4, 2012)

Since the Flamingo location has access to the Flamingo casino/hotel's pool, I'd have to say the Flamingo has the better pool but, that pool can be rather crowded from what little I've seen of it. Then again, teenagers usually don't mind crowded.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 4, 2012)

blueskys said:


> Also, which is closer to shows - Flamingo or Karen avenue. . . . Can anyone recommend some nice restaurants to eat at for a family?


 The HGVC Flamingo is closest to the center of the Strip since it's behind the Flamingo hotel right on the Strip. So, it would be within easy walking distance to a number of hotels where shows would be.  Since you'll be feeding teenage boys, buffets might be a good choice.  If you've got a car, the M Resort is one of our favorites as long as you go for an early lunch (better price & less crowded). 

There are a number of good restaurants in the Town Square shopping area on the south end of the Strip south of Mandalay Bay and across the street from Calloway Golf. I like Brio, The Yardhouse, Tommy Bahama Cafe, and California Pizza Kitchen. There's also a nice multi-screen movie theater in there and lots of stores.

The Forum Shops at Caesars Palace has a lot of places to eat and shop, too. It's across the Strip from the Flamingo.

In the Venetian & Palazzo I like the Grand Lux Cafes. They have a menu similar to the Cheesecake Factory.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 4, 2012)

derb said:


> Parking'''Karen is the big winner there, easy and free parking right outside the front door.
> 
> Parking at the strip location is bad.  If you use the valet it takes
> forever and costs about 15 bucks a day.  Even self parking costs about 7 dollars a day.
> ...



We stayed at the LV Blvd location in November through SFX.  We didn't have to pay anything for parking, nor internet.  I don't know if we got a special deal because of SFX or what, but it sounds like it.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 5, 2012)

falmouth3 said:


> We stayed at the LV Blvd location in November through SFX.  We didn't have to pay anything for parking, nor internet.  I don't know if we got a special deal because of SFX or what, but it sounds like it.


I've never heard of a fee for self-parking at that location either.

Kurt


----------



## Purseval (Feb 5, 2012)

blueskys said:


> our kids really love a nice pool. Between Flamingo and Karen avenue, which pool would you say is better. Also, which is closer to shows - Flaming or Karen avenue. I'm deciding between these two now. Also, can anyone recommend some nice restaurants to eat at for a family?



HGVC Flamingo has a tiny pool but you do have free access to the Hotel pool, which is much bigger.  The down side is that the Flamingo pool is open to the public so it is like a disco during the day with a huge crowd of people hanging out in the water drinking and listening to a DJ.  I wouldn't call it family friendly at all unless your kids are over 18.  

As for restaurants it depends on what you want.  Since you have a car a cheap buffet would be at Palace Station:

http://www.palacestation.com/dining/buffet/

More expensive buffets are in walking distance.  Our personal favorite is Le Village Buffet at Paris but there are loads of good ones.

If you want to go for a burger In-n-Out Burger is nearby.  I know people who can't go to Vegas without making a stop there, even if the hotel is comping all of their food.  There is no In-n-Out where we live so it's a big treat.  If you want to cook dinner and are at The Flamingo there is an Albertson's Supermarket on Flamingo Road about 1.5 miles from where you are staying.  We went to their website and applied for a discount card so we can take advantage of their sales while we are in Vegas.  Even if you just need to go for a beer run the prices are way better than anything you can find on the strip.  



> Is parking at the Flamingo free?
> 
> thanks,



Yes.  Not very convenient but free.  The easiest thing to do is have everyone dropped off in front then one person parks the car and walks back alone.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 5, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> I've never heard of a fee for self-parking at that location either.
> 
> Kurt



The last time we stayed at our home resort (LV Strip), self parking was free BUT, that was before the built the parking garage, so it's been a pretty long time.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 5, 2012)

Purseval said:


> HGVC Flamingo has a tiny pool but you do have free access to the Hotel pool, which is much bigger.  The down side is that the Flamingo pool is open to the public so it is like a disco during the day with a huge crowd of people hanging out in the water drinking and listening to a DJ.  I wouldn't call it family friendly at all unless your kids are over 18.



I would disagree with the statement that the HGVC Flamingo pool is "tiny".   It's actually quite a nice sized pool, suitable for lap swimming if it wasn't heated to the upper 80's, which it was when we were there a year or so ago.  

When you compare it to the massive pool setting adjacent to the hotel that it appears "tiny" and plain in comparison.   Go to an indoor, hotel pool practically anywhere on the east coast or a budget chain and you'll see "tiny" pools.


----------



## itradehilton (Feb 5, 2012)

IMHO the Flamingo site has better access to shows along the strip. There is a 1/2 price ticket office near the front of the Flamingo Casino so getting tickets can be less expensive. 

Also the Flamingo has  good burgers at one of the restaurants.  I second the suggestion of "Le Village Buffet" in the Paris. Also if you like sushi go to "Sushi Roku" in the Caesars shopping area. We also enjoy the Brazilian Buffets on the strip, lots of meat.

The pool area at the Flamingo is fine early, but almost impossible to find a lounge chair in the heat of the day, so at that time of the day we just hit the HGVC pool if we plan on swimming.


----------



## Purseval (Feb 5, 2012)

UWSurfer said:


> I would disagree with the statement that the HGVC Flamingo pool is "tiny".  (snip)
> When you compare it to the massive pool setting adjacent to the hotel that it appears "tiny" and plain in comparison.   Go to an indoor, hotel pool practically anywhere on the east coast or a budget chain and you'll see "tiny" pools.


But when we review HGVC resorts we aren't comparing them to tiny budget hotel chains.  We already know an HGVC pool is nicer than that.  The rooms are bigger also, another reason for buying TS.  But for an HGVC resort it's tiny, no way to parse it differently.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 5, 2012)

If you want your children to have the best swimming pool, I would suggest HGVC on the strip.  I am very disappointed with the closure of the Las Vegas Hilton.  We were able to stay at the Karen Ave. Property and bill our meals at The Las Vegas Hilton to our room.  We picked up a lot of HHonors points that way.  It was a major perk for staying at the Karen Ave. property.  However, HGVC at Karen Ave. still has great access to the monorail as does HGVC at the Flamingo.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 5, 2012)

pianodinosaur said:


> I am very disappointed with the closure of the Las Vegas Hilton.


It didn't close. They just changed the name of the hotel.


----------



## Cool_beans00 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Just for reference*

Here's the link to HGVC Flamingo on trip advisor

there are a lot of pics

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...cations_at_the_Flamingo-Las_Vegas_Nevada.html

IMO the pool does look quite tiny


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 7, 2012)

Karen G said:


> It didn't close. They just changed the name of the hotel.



The hotel is no longer managed by Hilton.  It is no longer The Las Vegas Hilton.  I miss that.


----------



## blueskys (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your feedback. I booked Karen Ave. I think it will have everything we need.


----------



## Purseval (Feb 19, 2012)

We just got back from Vegas last night.  I still don't see any way I would want to bring any children there.  For instance I saw two women wheeling their babies in strollers through the smoke-filled Flamingo casino, not the best environment for passing through.  The strip was littered with cards advertising escort services.  The sights (Eiffel tower, New York, NY, the Excalibur, Luxor, etc.) would be great to see once but then what?

As part of a poker room tour we went into Circus Circus (which the bartender at the pub across the street called her least favorite because of children running in and out between the slot machines) and inquired about tournaments.  She recommended one further up the block at Stratosphere.  When we said we'd walk up and check it out she said "No, I wouldn't advise you to do that.  It's not the best area to be walking in."  In case you aren't familiar with the area the newest HGVC location is in between those 2 casinos.  

I would say Vegas would be a great location to use as a base camp if you want to tour the Grand Canyon and other sights the area has to offer.  But the family-friendly claim still escapes me.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 19, 2012)

Purseval said:


> We just got back from Vegas last night.  I still don't see any way I would want to bring any children there.  For instance I saw two women wheeling their babies in strollers through the smoke-filled Flamingo casino, not the best environment for passing through.  The strip was littered with cards advertising escort services.  The sights (Eiffel tower, New York, NY, the Excalibur, Luxor, etc.) would be great to see once but then what?
> 
> As part of a poker room tour we went into Circus Circus (which the bartender at the pub across the street called her least favorite because of children running in and out between the slot machines) and inquired about tournaments.  She recommended one further up the block at Stratosphere.  When we said we'd walk up and check it out she said "No, I wouldn't advise you to do that.  It's not the best area to be walking in."  In case you aren't familiar with the area the newest HGVC location is in between those 2 casinos.
> 
> I would say Vegas would be a great location to use as a base camp if you want to tour the Grand Canyon and other sights the area has to offer.  But the family-friendly claim still escapes me. (It's Disneyland for adults)



The Straosphere is more than a block up the street.  It's at least 3/4 of a mile, if not a mile, North up the street towards Downtown.  And it's NOT in a good neighborhood. It's an OLD area called the west side.  Plus the Circus-Circus is a dump.  The better Hotel/Casiino's are further south down the strip, between the Treasure Island and the MGM.

Think your confused.  The newest HGVC is (will be come 2013) the Westgate at PH (Planet Hollywood). It's about 2-1/2 miles South down the Strip at the old Aladdin Casino/Hotel near Harmon (between Flamingo & Trop.).


----------



## Purseval (Feb 19, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> The Straosphere is more than a block up the street.  It's at least 3/4 of a mile, if not a mile, North up the street towards Downtown.



I said further up the block, not a block.  


> And it's NOT in a good neighborhood. It's an OLD area called the west side.



Which is probably why the lady at Circus Circus advised us not to walk there, don't you think?  Do you think the typical visitor pulling into HGVC is going to realize that?


> Plus the Circus-Circus is a dump.  The better Hotel/Casiino's are further south down the strip, between the Treasure Island and the MGM.



Circus Circus is a draw to families.  See post #2


> Think your confused.  The newest HGVC is (will be come 2013) the Westgate at PH (Planet Hollywood). It's about 2-1/2 miles South down the Strip at the old Aladdin Casino/Hotel near Harmon (between Flamingo & Trop.).


I'm not confused in the least.  Planet Hollywood is already built and is merely being managed by HGVC.  HGVC on the strip is the newest resort built and owned by HGVC.  If you stay at the Flamingo resort that is where they take you for your "owner's update"


----------

